# Giant XTC 20 Zoll optimieren und Tuning



## Maibauer (29. August 2015)

Hallo
Da es Neuland für mich ist frage ich  hier man in die runde an die Profis. ...

Ich habe meinem Sohn ein gebrauchtes Giant XTC in 20zoll gekauft
Hab nun schonmal alles wieder Fit gemacht .
Ich möchte aber noch etwas an dem Gewicht reduzieren und es noch etwas tunen bzw die Bedienung optimieren.
Zbs der Schalter , der Drehgriff ist für Kinderhände doch etwas große
Welche Alternativen gibt es da die sich auch leichter schalten lassen ?
Vielleicht gleich noch das Schaltwerk mit tauschen ?
Oder wo kann ich Gewicht sparen?
Es muss aber so günstig wie möglich sein da ich mit 2 Kinder und Hund alein Verdiener bin....
Bin für alles offen. Dachte da jetzt als erste Handlung an ein anderen lenker und Vorbau?  Gleich auf 31,6 umbauen?

Hier aktuelle Bilder


----------



## track94 (29. August 2015)

Schaut doch schick aus obwohl die Kurbel sehr lang aussieht.
Ich denke wenn du die Reifen gegen den Schwalbe Cx-Comp mit Reflex tauscht kannst du , wenn du die Speichenreflektoren auch rausschmeißt , ca. 250 gr sparen für ca 20€

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (29. August 2015)

Hi
Ob sie lang ist kann ich nicht beurteilen 
Steht 140 drauf 
Denke aber ne kürzere wäre besser , der kurze ist ja erst 117cm 
Er kommt mit den Knie schon sehr hoch. 
Aber ich weiß nicht ob man die kurbeln einzeln tauschen kann. Ist jedenfalls in jeder eine schraube . 
Denke Vorbau und lenker bringen auch noch paar Gramm da aus Stahl.  Er braucht eh ein kürzeren vorbau. Lenker hab ich noch ein von meinem Cube der ist leicht und der liegt eh hier.


----------



## trolliver (29. August 2015)

Moin Maibauer,

Alleinverdiener mit Tieren und Zwergen muß ja nicht unbedingt gleichbedeutend mit knapp sein... aber klar, bei den meisten ist es das. ;-)

Wenn Du Gewicht reduzieren willst, sind das günstigste die Reifen. Da es sich zudem noch um rotierende Masse handelt, wirkt sich das doppelt aus. Wenn du willst, kannst du dem Rad auch noch die leichten Schwalbe Schläuche spendieren, kosten auch nicht die Welt und wiegen nochmals um die 50g weniger pro Stück. Mein Bengel fährt damit seit bald zwei Jahren problemlos. Als Reifen hat er Schwalbe Mow Joes, doch die gibt's wohl nur noch ab und an bei Leuten, die welche davon gebunkert haben. Kenda Small Block 8 wäre noch eine (Nicht-Schwalbe-) Alternative.

Das Schaltwerk ist, wenn es leicht sein soll, teuer und spart im Verhältnis relativ wenig. Vorbau und Lenker sowie Sattel und -Stütze sind meist Posten, die das Gewicht hoch halten und relativ kostengünstig (KCNC) durch leichte Sachen ersetzt werden. Für 31,8mm-Klemmung sehe ich keinen Vorteil beim Kinderrad.

Die Kurbel hat Lars schon angesprochen. Schau, daß du eine aus Alu mit möglichst um die 120mm Armlänge bekommst, vielleicht auch hier im Bikemarkt. Dann würde in der Regel auch ein neues Innenlager fällig. Gibt's relativ leicht und günstig von Neco.

Wenn man will, bleibt am Ende nicht mehr als der Rahmen übrig, das haben hier viele so gemacht - oder gleich einen nackten Rahmen aufgebaut. Dann ist man aber schnell mit 300 bis 1000 Euro, je nach Anspruch, dabei. Wenn man sich dagegen auf die Teile konzentriert, die das Gewicht treiben, kann man mit ca. 100 Euro (oder auch weit darunter, je nach Ausmaß der Arbeiten) schon viel erreichen.

Philipp schaltet übrigens mit Drehgriffen. Dabei kommt es darauf an, daß sie leicht schaltbar sind (SLS-Technik). Andere Shifter sind in dem Alter oft noch zu groß. Ausprobieren (am eigenen Rad oder dem von Bekannten).

Oliver


----------



## track94 (31. August 2015)

Wenn Lenker und Vorbau sehr schwer sind dann lohnt sich ja vielleicht die Kombi aus Kcnc fly ride Vorbau 50 mm mit 25.4 Klemmung und dem Carbon Lenker von Rcz Bike 25.4 Klemmung 560mm ungekürzt, zusammen ca.45€ inkl. Versand bei gerade mal ca. 193 gr


----------



## Taurus1 (1. September 2015)

Ein aelteres XT/XTR invers Schaltwerk verringert auch fuer wenig Geld die Schaltkraefte, kehrt allerdings die Schaltlogik um. Der erste ist dann der schwerste Gang (kleinstes Ritzel).
Selten, aber mit etwas Glueck fuer 30-40 Euro zu finden (Gebrauchtmarkt, Ebay). Mit ca. 210 Gramm auch relativ leicht.
Fuer Drehgriffe mit geringeren Schaltkraeften gab es hier irgendwo auch schon Empfehlungen, oder auf Trigger umstellen.
Neben den anderen, schon erwahnten Massnahmen evtl. noch die Sattelstuetze tauschen, falls aus Stahl, kostet auch nicht viel.


----------



## KIV (4. September 2015)

Ich sehe auch folgende To-Do's: Reifen (evtl auch Schläuche), Lenker (evtl auch Vorbau, den aber vorher mal wiegen), Reflektoren gegen Speichenröhrchen oder Folie auf der Felge tauschen, Schaltung funktioniert bei uns gut mit Drehgriff Sram MRX comp in Kombination teflonbeschichteten Zügen. Die billigsten, dünnsten und leichtesten Lenkergriffe sind die Barend-Überzüge von Humpert/Ergotec für 20mm. Die bestellt Dir Dein Fahrradhändler innerhalb weniger Tage, Kostenpunkt ca. 7€ und durch die Überlänge kannst Du 4 Griffe aus den beiden Stücken schneiden.
Kurbel würde ich erstmal lassen, mein Junior ist sein 20"er mit 150mm gefahren. Wenn Du ein Schnäppchen mit 120mm in Aussicht hast, schlag zu...


----------



## Maibauer (4. September 2015)

Hi
Danke euch allen erstmal.
Sorry viel um die Ohren gehabt die Woche da ich die Job gewechselt habe



trolliver schrieb:


> Moin Maibauer,
> 
> Alleinverdiener mit Tieren und Zwergen muß ja nicht unbedingt gleichbedeutend mit knapp sein... aber klar, bei den meisten ist es das. ;-)
> 
> ...


Bei mir ist das leider so ^^ Aleinverdiener= Knappe Kasse für sowas
Aber bei den Gewichten von den Bikes für die Zwerge muss man einfach Hand anlegen
Muss halt in Relation zum Preis auch was bringen
Die Mow Joes kommen die Tage 
Schläuche schaue ich mir mal genauer an und leg sie auf die Wage ,dann mal sehen ob ich neue rein mache....
Beim Vorbau denke ich bei den 31,8 eher an die Auswahl an Lenker, bzw habe ich noch einen von Cube , den würde ich einfach kürzen und dem Zwerg verbauen. Kostet nix
Beim Schaltwerk geht es mir weniger um das Gewicht, es soll sich einfach leichter schalten lassen
Deshalb auch die Frage wegen des Drehgriffes
Denn meinem Phillip ist das Schalten einfach zu schwer und mit dem klobigen Drehgriff kaum machbar , zumindest nicht hoch 
Runter geht ja einigermaßen
Kurbel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher , nur bei einem guten Angebot werde ich da dran gehen.






track94 schrieb:


> Wenn Lenker und Vorbau sehr schwer sind dann lohnt sich ja vielleicht die Kombi aus Kcnc fly ride Vorbau 50 mm mit 25.4 Klemmung und dem Carbon Lenker von Rcz Bike 25.4 Klemmung 560mm ungekürzt, zusammen ca.45€ inkl. Versand bei gerade mal ca. 193 gr


Der Vorbau Ok aber Carbon kommt weder bei mir noch beim Zwerg ans Bike
Aber für 10€ der Lenker schon eine Ansage ^^








Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ein aelteres XT/XTR invers Schaltwerk verringert auch fuer wenig Geld die Schaltkraefte, kehrt allerdings die Schaltlogik um. Der erste ist dann der schwerste Gang (kleinstes Ritzel).
> Selten, aber mit etwas Glueck fuer 30-40 Euro zu finden (Gebrauchtmarkt, Ebay). Mit ca. 210 Gramm auch relativ leicht.
> Fuer Drehgriffe mit geringeren Schaltkraeften gab es hier irgendwo auch schon Empfehlungen, oder auf Trigger umstellen.
> Neben den anderen, schon erwahnten Massnahmen evtl. noch die Sattelstuetze tauschen, falls aus Stahl, kostet auch nicht viel.


Danke , werde ich mal ausschau nach halten.
Hättest du evtl mal eine Modellbezeichnung davon?






KIV schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch folgende To-Do's: Reifen (evtl auch Schläuche), Lenker (evtl auch Vorbau, den aber vorher mal wiegen), Reflektoren gegen Speichenröhrchen oder Folie auf der Felge tauschen, Schaltung funktioniert bei uns gut mit Drehgriff Sram MRX comp in Kombination teflonbeschichteten Zügen. Die billigsten, dünnsten und leichtesten Lenkergriffe sind die Barend-Überzüge von Humpert/Ergotec für 20mm. Die bestellt Dir Dein Fahrradhändler innerhalb weniger Tage, Kostenpunkt ca. 7€ und durch die Überlänge kannst Du 4 Griffe aus den beiden Stücken schneiden.
> Kurbel würde ich erstmal lassen, mein Junior ist sein 20"er mit 150mm gefahren. Wenn Du ein Schnäppchen mit 120mm in Aussicht hast, schlag zu...



Wie gesagt die Mow Joes sind unterwegs , sollen ja ca 380g haben pro Stück, der Verbaute jetzt wird knapp das Doppelte haben....
Die Sram MRX comp 7 kann mit Shimano Schaltwerk kombiniert werden?
Ist ja ein Acera Schaltwerk verbaut. ?
Ja die Speichen Röhrchen hatte ich die Tage in der Hand , hab sie aber warum auch immer nicht mit genommen. Kommt noch auf die Liste
Genauso wie die Griffe aber da warte ich erstmal was ich jetzt mit der Schaltung machen.
Lenker und vorbau muss ich mal wiegen , bin noch nicht dazu gekommen aber wird auch noch gemacht um zu wissen ob es überhaupt lohnt neu bzw um zu bauen.






*@All 
THX und gerne weitere Vorschläge und Anregungen Posten*


----------



## KIV (5. September 2015)

Prima. Und hier dokumentieren nicht vergessen..!


----------



## Taurus1 (9. September 2015)

XT invers (und neu):
https://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/schaltwerke-umwerfer/schaltwerk-shimano-xt-m760-invers/584.html
ach Mist, grade gesehen: nicht verfuegbar

Ich hab am Kania Twenty das RD-M953 verbaut. Ist schon was aelter


----------



## Maibauer (9. September 2015)

Ok .... Das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. .


Ich dachte an ein Deore XT RD-M771 was ja auch 7 fach kann oder ein Deore RD-M591 


Die bekommt man auch leichter ... ? 
Spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maibauer (12. September 2015)

So kleiner Zwischenbericht

Getauscht hab ich jetzt 
Reifen, ein Schlauch , vorbau und Lenker 
Gewicht momentan noch 9,9kg 
Geplant sind noch Felgen , XT Kassette und Schaltwerk , Drehgriffe und paar kleinigkeiten wie Sattel und Stütze


----------

